# Recording Family Stories



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm so glad my publisher put my book on Kindle. The title is Journey across the Four Seas. It's a true story of my mother's survival of wars, poverty and disease in China. She finally brought her five children to the U.S so they could have a good education. I'm amazed at the human ability to rebuild after catastrophes and make life better than before. It's an inspiration to everyone going through hard times.



_--- created KindleBoards ebook link_


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Veronica, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and *more*, is included in our Forum Decorum. Be sure to read it thoroughly and check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

On the eve of Mother's Day, I'd like to say a few words to commemorate my mother.

I wrote a book about her life called Journey across the Four Seas: A Chinese Woman's Search for Home. I had always thought of her as just "mom," but after I recorded her stories and wove them into a memoir, I realized what a wonderful life my ordinary mom had led. She was one of the first Chinese women to go to college. (Before her, Chinese women had to stay home because they had bound feet!) She survived two wars and tuberculosis, raised five children and brought the family to the U.S. to pursue the American dream.

What she did wasn't just for the family. She paved the way for all women. In spite of her degree in economics, job opportunities for women were limited in her days. For many years, my mom did the backbreaking work of a keypunch operator. But the wave she started has kept on moving forward. Today there's no limit to what a woman can do. We should thank our mothers for laying the groundwork.

_--- edit... new post merged with original thread. please remember, only one thread per book. please read our Forum Decorum thread._


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

May is Asian American heritage month. One word describes my Chinese heritage-education. For their children's education, Chinese parents would do anything. My parents uprooted themselves to bring the five of us to the U.S. so we could all go to college. You can read about it in my book Journey across the Four Seas: A Chinese Woman's Search for Home. Home, to my mom, was where her children could get the best possible education.
The Chinese cultural emphasis on education started about 2,000 years ago, when the imperial exam system was established. Any male, regardless of wealth and social status, was allowed to participate. It was the only way for a poor peasant to bootstrap himself out of poverty. The exams were grueling and went on for days, but a person who passed them became an official of the imperial court. He brought wealth and glory to himself, his family and his entire village. 
Chinese folklore is full of such success stories. This value for academic achievement has earned Chinese Americans the title, "model minority."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents? Write them down. It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read my mom's stories in my book, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.
For the latest book review, please go to http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

On this special day, I'd like to thank my mom for bringing me to the U.S. No matter what woes America is facing, I'd still rather live here than any place in the world!
You can read about my mom's immigration story in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME.
Recent book review: http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Veronica Li said:


> Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents? Write them down. It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
> You can read my mom's stories in my book, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.
> For the latest book review, please go to http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a true story of my mother's life, got a superior rating from a book blogger: "Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget."
Read review at http://asiturnthepages.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-take-on-journey-across-four-seas.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Live your life as if it makes a difference, because it does. I discovered the truth in this saying after writing about my mother's life, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME.
Recent reviews:
http://asiturnthepages.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-take-on-journey-across-four-seas.html
http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Another five star review by book blogger:
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Biography is history, says Ralph Waldo Emerson. 
On JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a book about my mother's life, a book blogger says, "I think anyone interested in 20th century Chinese history would really enjoy it. It is a very positive uplifting book I greatly enjoyed."
See review at http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

If you feel like reading an uplifting memoir, here's one about an ordinary person doing extraordinary things. This person happens to be my mother. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is about her surviving poverty and wars in China and finally bringing her children to the U.S. so they can have a better life.
See reviews:
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html
http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html


----------



## Jasa (May 1, 2011)

Very good reviews of Journey across the Four Seas. I especially like the conclusion on http://asiturnthepages.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-take-on-journey-across-four-seas.html, which says: "The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's an uplifting memoir for your Labor Day weekend.
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother's life. She survived poverty and wars in Asia and brought her children to the U.S. so they could have a better life. Like most Chinese mothers, she believed that education was the key to the American dream.
See reviews:
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html
http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The Book Garden blog writes:
"More than just your average memoir Journey Across The Four Seas reads like an adventure story that will touch you in many ways. Written down by Veronica Li the book takes the reader through decades of her Chinese mother's life up until the moment she leaves for America, thus taking the journey referred to in the title."
"A wonderful memoir that reads like an epic journey!"
http://the-book-garden.blogspot.com/search/label/non-fiction%20reviews


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A Book A Day calls JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS "a polished pearl of a story." It also says,
"For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals."
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

My mother is the embodiment of Chinese history and culture. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of her life in China before she brought the family to the U.S. The Book Garden calls it "a must read for anyone who's interested in Chinese history."
Recent reviews:
http://the-book-garden.blogspot.com/search/label/non-fiction%20reviews (please scroll down)
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording my mom’s stories is my expression of love and gratitude.  My mom lived to see the publication of JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME.  She passed away in peace shortly after, knowing that her time on earth had been worthwhile.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The Book Garden blog calls JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS "A wonderful memoir that reads like an epic journey!"
http://the-book-garden.blogspot.com/search/label/non-fiction%20reviews (pls. scroll down)


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

This book is a true story of my mother's life. Book blog Elle Lit says,
"Journey Across the Four Seas is an epic of one remarkable woman's journey through life. She faces times of heart-breaking poverty and times of prosperity. I was in awe of her fierce loyalty to family and friends. She had a never-ending desire to do the very best for her five children, even if that meant moving away from her husband or traveling to the other side of the globe so that they may succeed. Indeed, Veronica Li herself certainly succeeded in this book; she has wonderfully related a very powerful story."
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

To understand Chinese family values, read the memoir of my mother's life, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.
A Book A Day calls it "a polished pearl of a story." It also says,
"For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals."
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A Bookish Affair gave JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS a 5 star review. The reviewer's conclusion is, "AHHH! You all just need to read this book!"
And it's on sale for $2.99 until end of November!
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-journey-across.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone has stories told to them by parents and grandparents.  It’s not too late to write them down.  I wove my mom’s stories into a book called JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME.  It's now on sale for $2.99.
Check out the reviews on Amazon.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Please see my interview on A Bookish Affair, where I discuss my writing and publishing experience.
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-author-interview-and_28.html
Book review:
http://abookishaffair.blogspot.com/2011/10/indie-october-review-journey-across.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I posted a blog on Goodreads about how I got to write my mother's life stories.
http://www.goodreads.com/author_blog_posts/1770584-now-on-sale-memoir-of-my-mother-s-life


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

On Thanksgiving weekend, we should thank our forebears for what they've done for us. Blogger As I Turn the Pages says of JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: "Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget."
Read review at http://asiturnthepages.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-take-on-journey-across-four-seas.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Pearl Harbor anniversary is Dec. 7. The Japanese attacked Hong Kong the same day in 1941. My mother, then a student at Hong Kong University, witnessed the first bombs falling like "bird droppings" from a plane. From that day on, her life was turned upside down and so was the world.
See reviews
http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Dec. 7 is the 70th anniversary of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and Hong Kong. Every family has its collection of World War II stories. My mom told me her wartime adventures in her memoir, Journey across the Four Seas.
http://rereadinglives.blogspot.com/2011/07/journey-across-four-seas-chinese-womans.html
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## brian70 (Mar 26, 2010)

Looks interesting, Veronica. Just picked it up. My lovely wife is half Chinese.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, Brian, hope you enjoy reading it.
Got a 5 star review from British blogger Read It Blog It.
http://readit-blogit.blogspot.com/2011/11/journey-across-four-seas-by-veronica-li.html
She also posted an author interview:
http://readit-blogit.blogspot.com/2011/11/little-bit-about-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy holidays, everyone.  This is a season for family gatherings.  After visiting my four siblings in California, I discovered the key to a functional family: forgiveness.
For an uplifting family story told by my mother, read JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

In an interview on Hardcover Feedback, I talk about why I write-it's my way of making sense of life. I also talk about my writing habits, such as plugging my ears so ideas won't leak out. Unfortunately the giveaway is over.
http://hardcoverfeedback.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-with-veronica-li-and-giveaway.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Chinese New Year is coming up. For a moving story on Chinese family values, read my memoir of my mother's life, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME.
Here's a recent 5 star review:
http://readit-blogit.blogspot.com/2011/11/journey-across-four-seas-by-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Have a great year of the dragon!
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME is a true story of Chinese family values. It's appearing on dailycheapreads.com on Jan. 25.
"For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education"--A Book A Day.
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas


----------



## Jasa (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations for getting your books on dailycheapreads.com.  I've found great bargain books there.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks, Jasa. Here's a comment posted by Patresa Zwerling on Daily Cheap Reads: "This book took me by the hand and led me on a captivating and thought provoking walk through a portion of Chinese history and culture about which I knew little. Ms. Li's engaging style kept me turning pages far into the night as I followed her mother's amazing and inspiring journey. What a gift she has given us in sharing her mother's story."
See http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is still featured on DailyCheapReads.com. Here's another comment posted on the site: "This story is a unique piece of oral history, a family saga of fluctuating fortunes told against the backdrop of British-held Hong Kong and wartime China. It's fast paced and absorbing and mirrors the experience of an entire generation of Chinese American immigrants."
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

"I, too, was enthralled by this story, with the historic context and family connections, and the strength of the characters. This novel emphasizes the importance of family, the bonds of which transcend the often tragic events of the times."-a comment on Daily Cheap Reads.
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents? Write them down. It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read about my mom's stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME. 
"Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides. I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents"--Elle-lit blogspot
http://elle-lit.blogspot.com/2011/06/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother's life in Asia.
"I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt."--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of _Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat_


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

International Women's Day is March 8. Let's not forget the women who paved the way for us.
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story about my mother, Flora. She was one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
Here's a comment on Daily Cheap Reads:
"The story of Flora Li's journey represents a poignant turning point in the lives of Chinese women and their liberation. While offering a captivating tale in Flora's voice, the author also portrays an emerging model for Asian feminine strength and power. A must-read for Asian women!"
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story about my mother. She was one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
A Bit of Dash blogspot calls it "An incredible story that shows one woman's incredible strength and determination."
http://abitofdash.blogspot.com/2012/03/one-womans-incredible-journey.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day to all mothers in the UK!
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a book about my mother's life. This book is the greatest gift between mother and daughter. It's a gift to me because it gives me my past. It's a gift to my mother because it gives her immortality.
It will be featured on http://dailycheapreads.co.uk/ starting March 18.
British book blogger Rachel Cotterill is also featuring my book on her site:
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/03/review-journey-across-four-seas-chinese.html
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/03/author-interview-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life in Asia.  She belonged to the first generation of Chinese women to be liberated from foot binding.  Her big feet carried her all the way to college.  She proves that a woman’s place isn’t just in the home; it’s also in history.
“This book contributes to broadening the record of women’s experiences, much of which is being lost because individually we keep inadequate notes, and as a group we often do not collect and share our records.  Many younger women are uninformed about how their improved status came about.”—Gloria Scott, former advisor on Women in Development, World Bank


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life in Asia.  She belonged to the first generation of Chinese women to be liberated from foot binding.  Her big feet carried her all the way to college.  She proves that a woman’s place isn’t just in the home; it’s also in history.
“This book contributes to broadening the record of women’s experiences, much of which is being lost because individually we keep inadequate notes, and as a group we often do not collect and share our records.  Many younger women are uninformed about how their improved status came about.”—Gloria Scott, former advisor on Women in Development, World Bank


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a true story of my mother's life, got a superior rating from a book blogger: "Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget."
Read review at http://asiturnthepages.blogspot.com/2011/07/my-take-on-journey-across-four-seas.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother's life in China and Hong Kong. Book blogger Rachel Cotterill gave it 5 stars.
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/03/review-journey-across-four-seas-chinese.html
http://books.rachelcotterill.com/2012/03/author-interview-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother's life in Asia.
"I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt."--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of _Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat_


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a comment on my book now featured on Daily Cheap Reads:
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS "took me by the hand and led me on a captivating and thought provoking walk through a portion of Chinese history and culture about which I knew little. Ms. Li's engaging style kept me turning pages far into the night as I followed her mother's amazing and inspiring journey. What a gift she has given us in sharing her mother's story."
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother's life in Asia.  She later brought the family to the U.S.
When my aging mother moved in with me, I seized my last chance to record her life stories.  She said she was just an ordinary person doing what was necessary to survive.  After weaving her stories into a memoir, I realized that the things my mother had done for her five children were absolutely heroic.  I thank her on Mother's Day and every other day.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

When my aging mother moved in with me, I seized my last chance to record her life stories.  She said she was just an ordinary person doing what was necessary to survive.  After weaving her stories into a memoir, I realized that the things my mother had done for her five children were absolutely heroic.  I thank her on Mother's Day and every other day.
The title is JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

One word describes my Chinese heritage-education. For their children's education, Chinese parents would go anywhere, do anything. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother's life.
A Book A Day gives it a 5 star review: "For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals."
http://tmycann.wordpress.com/2011/09/06/review-journey-across-the-four-seas/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks to American intervention in the Sino-Japanese War, my mother survived the terrible war years.  You can read about it in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life in China.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

One person's story can reflect an entire culture and era. That's what Big Al thinks. See his review of JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother's life.
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS got a "5 wolf-Amazing" review from book blogger Nilsa Rodriguez.
http://nilsa-rodriguez.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-by-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

One person's story can reflect an entire culture and era. That's what Big Al thinks. See his review of JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother's life.
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS got a "5 wolf-Amazing" review from book blogger Nilsa Rodriguez.
http://nilsa-rodriguez.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-by-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

I´m grateful to my mother for bringing the family to the U.S.  Read about why she immigrated in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of her life in Asia.


----------



## bookuniverse (Jul 1, 2012)

interesting!


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

One person's story can reflect an entire culture and era. That's what Big Al thinks. See his review of JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother's life.
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME. 
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life in Asia.  When she was a child, she was told that “girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
Here’s a recent five star Amazon review:
“Girls Don’t Go to School:  This excellent novel consists of the taped words of a Chinese immigrant woman.  It can be read on many levels, as a memoir, as a historical document and simply as a well written story.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is featured on Daily Cheap Reads. Here's my intro:
When my elderly mother moved in with me, I seized my last chance to record her life stories. I discovered that behind the façade of a mild, soft-spoken woman was an adventurous heroine who had overcome the hardships of wars and poverty. Most wonderful of all was that she made sure that her children had the chance to thrive.
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

My mother passed away in August four years ago.  Her stories live on in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME.  During the last years of her life, I recorded her stories and wove them into a memoir, her memoir.  This is the best thing I've ever done for my mom.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As the new school year begins across the U.S., I’m reminded that in some countries, girls are still not allowed to go to school.
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life in Asia.  As a child, she was told that “girls don’t go to school.”  She became one of the first Chinese women to go to college.  Later she brought her five children to the U.S. so they could all have a good college education. 
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

For their children’s education, Chinese parents would do anything.  My parents uprooted themselves to bring the five of us to the U.S. so we could all go to college.  You can read about it in my book JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.  Home, to my mom, was where her children could get the best possible education.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

For the sake of her children’s education, my Chinese mother is willing to go anywhere, even across the ocean to the U.S.  Read JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life in Asia.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life in Asia.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of her children’s education, my mother is willing to go anywhere, even across the ocean to the U.S.  
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life in Asia.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of her children’s education, my mother is willing to go anywhere, even across the ocean to the U.S.  
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Chinese National Day is Oct. 1.  One word describes my Chinese heritage—education.  For their children’s education, Chinese parents would go anywhere, do anything.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life.
A Book A Day gives it a 5 star review: “For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university.  Later she took her children to the U.S. so that all of them could have a good college education.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university.  It’s a tragedy that in some countries, girls are still barred from school.

An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

It’s a tragedy that in some countries, girls are still barred from school.
JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university. 
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother's life, is featured on Daily Cheap Reads. Here's my intro:
When my elderly mother moved in with me, I seized my last chance to record her life stories. I discovered that behind the façade of a mild, soft-spoken woman was an adventurous heroine who had overcome the hardships of wars and poverty. Most wonderful of all was that she made sure that her children had the chance to thrive.
http://dailycheapreads.com/2012/01/25/journey-across-the-four-seas-a-chinese-womans-search-for-home-2-99/


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university.  It’s a tragedy that in some countries, girls are still barred from school.

An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99).
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99).
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

On Thanksgiving weekend, I’m thankful for the opportunity to record my mom’s life stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99).  It makes me realize the immortality of life as it transforms itself from one generation to the next.
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says, “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a record of mother’s life stories.  They help me understand who I am.
Here’s a review: “I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, through the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”—Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Pearl Harbor anniversary is Dec. 7. The Japanese attacked Hong Kong the same day in 1941. My mother, then a student at Hong Kong University, witnessed the first bombs falling like "bird droppings" from a plane. From that day on, her life was turned upside down and so was the world. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother's life.
Blogger Book Loving Mommy says, "I learned a lot about China that I had never learned...It is a must read, especially if you love history like I do!"
http://booklovingmommy.blogspot.com/2011/08/book-review-journey-across-four-seas-by.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be a most rewarding project.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

The Christmas holidays are a great opportunity to collect family stories. They can tell you a lot about history, culture and yourself. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a book of my mother's life stories. 
Big Al's Books and Pals says, "I'll often read something because it looks interesting and end up serendipitously filling gaps in my knowledge that I hadn't anticipated. In this instance, through the story of one woman, I received keen insight into the culture of Hong Kong and China, as well as the history of both throughout most of the 1900s."
http://booksandpals.blogspot.com/2012/05/journey-across-four-seas-veronica-li.html


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university. 
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.
An Amazon review says, “A true inspiration. A true story of how a person can overcome adversity. Education was so very important to her and indeed it paid off for her in the long run. She faced many problems with the Japanese invading China, with her husband who had a mental breakdown as well as raising her family pretty much on her own...and all the while, continuing to get her education as well as seeing that her children also learned her values. A great, great story."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

To understand Chinese family values, read the memoir of my mother’s life, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.
A Book A Day calls it “a polished pearl of a story.”  It also says, “For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  Growing up in China in the 1920’s, she was told “Girls don’t go to school.”
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Chinese New Year is coming up.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother's life, is a moving story that reflects Chinese culture and family values.
A Book A Day blogspot calls it “a polished pearl of a story…For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Chinese New Year!  Read about Chinese culture and family values in  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life.
Blogger A Book A Day calls it “a polished pearl of a story…For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be a most rewarding project.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a universal immigrant story of desperation driving one to seek a new beginning in the New World.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is the kind of story that every descendent who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  Growing up in China in the 1920’s, she was told “Girls don’t go to school.”
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

March 8 is International Women's Day.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life in China.  She represents the first generation of Chinese women liberated from footbinding.  With her big feet she went all the way to college.
Here’s a comment on Daily Cheap Reads:
“The story of Flora Li’s journey represents a poignant turning point in the lives of Chinese women and their liberation. While offering a captivating tale in Flora’s voice, the author also portrays an emerging model for Asian feminine strength and power."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university.  It’s a tragedy that in some countries, girls are still barred from school.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a record of mother’s life stories.  Writing down family stories can be very rewarding.
Here’s an Amazon review: “I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”—Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a universal immigrant story of desperation driving one to seek a new beginning in the New World.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is the kind of story that every descendent who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  Growing up in China in the 1920’s, she was told “Girls don’t go to school.”
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents? Write them down. It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life.
You can read about my mom's stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN'S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99).
Book blogger Elle-lit says,"Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides. I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."

[/quote]


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey across the Four Seas ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life.  While taking care of her, I recorded her life stories and wove them into a memoir.  The book is about her struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says: “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university. 
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey across the Four Seas ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.  Because of her, my siblings and I are living out the American dream.  
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says: “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.  Because of her, my siblings and I are living out the American dream.  
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says: “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS got almost 9000 downloads during Mother’s Day giveaway.  Thanks, everyone!
The book is a true story about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.  Because of her, my siblings and I are living out the American dream.  
An Amazon review says: "What an inspirational story of a woman who did what needed to be done for the future of her children. If you want to be inspired read her story!!!!"


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be a most rewarding project.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS: A CHINESE WOMAN’S SEARCH FOR HOME ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.  
Average Amazon rating 4.7.  Latest review says: “This book should be required reading in all grade schools. It shows how a good work ethic can lead to success. Too many young people today want something for nothing.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Family stories can tell you a lot about history, culture and yourself.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
Big Al’s Books and Pals says, “I’ll often read something because it looks interesting and end up serendipitously filling gaps in my knowledge that I hadn’t anticipated. In this instance, through the story of one woman, I received keen insight into the culture of Hong Kong and China, as well as the history of both throughout most of the 1900s.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

As July 4 approaches, I’m grateful to my mother for bringing the family to the U.S.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life in China and the forces that drove her to emigrate.
A reviewer says, “Her story mirrors the experience of an entire generation of migrating Chinese--resourceful, resilient, and engaged in a determined ‘search for home,’ a sure place where the family might survive and thrive.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

On Independence Day, I’m grateful to my mother for bringing the family to the U.S.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life in China and the forces that drove her to emigrate.
A reviewer says, “Her story mirrors the experience of an entire generation of migrating Chinese--resourceful, resilient, and engaged in a determined ‘search for home,’ a sure place where the family might survive and thrive.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life and a universal immigrant story.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is the kind of story that every descendent who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of their education, she was willing to emigrate from China to the U.S.
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is the kind of story that every descendent who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life.  Big Al’s Books and Pals thinks that one person’s story can reflect an entire culture and era.  
Big Al says, “I’ll often read something because it looks interesting and end up serendipitously filling gaps in my knowledge that I hadn’t anticipated. In this instance, through the story of one woman, I received keen insight into the culture of Hong Kong and China, as well as the history of both throughout most of the 1900s.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

To understand Chinese family values, read the memoir of my mother’s life, JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.
A Book A Day calls it “a polished pearl of a story…For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
The latest Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life.  When she was a little girl in Hong Kong, she was told, “Girls don’t go to school.”  She defied convention and became one of the first Chinese women to attend university.  
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

It’s back to school day.  Like many immigrants, I’m grateful to the public school system for helping me achieve the American dream.  My parents uprooted themselves so that their children could enjoy a good and affordable education in the U.S.  You can read about it in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “A book about a beautiful, determined, intelligent and well-educated Chinese woman, Flora Li, who overcomes all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children. She is focused and committed. She refuses to allow a difficult marriage, the frequent need to relocate her family, and the hardships of war stand in the way of her goals for her children. No matter what problems she encounters on her way, she can and will cope.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life. You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS. 
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents"


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
The latest Amazon review says, “I loved this book and was totally captivated by this woman's story of love and survival. I was inspired by her courage, cried with her in her sorrow and rooted for her when everything seemed lost. I would highly recommend this book.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life. You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS. 
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents"


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be one of the most rewarding projects of your life. You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99). 
Book blogger Elle-lit says,“Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents"


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story about the importance of education in Chinese culture.  
An Amazon review says, “A book about a beautiful, determined, intelligent and well-educated Chinese woman, Flora Li, who overcomes all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother’s life, is all about Chinese family values.
An Amazon review says, “This is a beautifully written story. The writing is smooth and effortless, flowing almost like water through the mind. I specially liked it for its sparseness, its lack of excess wordiness. It focuses on the primary importance of family over all else.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s stories.
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life, is all about Chinese family values.
An Amazon review says, “This is a beautifully written story. The writing is smooth and effortless, flowing almost like water through the mind. I specially liked it for its sparseness, its lack of excess wordiness. It focuses on the primary importance of family over all else.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Dec. 7 is the anniversary of the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and Hong Kong.  My mother, then a student at Hong Kong University, witnessed the first bombs falling like “bird droppings” from a plane.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.
Big Al’s Books and Pals says, “…through the story of one woman, I received keen insight into the culture of Hong Kong and China, as well as the history of both throughout most of the 1900s.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS, a memoir of my mother’s life, is all about family values.
An Amazon review says, “This is a beautifully written story. The writing is smooth and effortless, flowing almost like water through the mind. I specially liked it for its sparseness, its lack of excess wordiness. It focuses on the primary importance of family over all else.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon reviewer says, “This is the kind of story that every descendent who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life, is all about Chinese family values.
An Amazon review says, “This is a beautifully written story. The writing is smooth and effortless, flowing almost like water through the mind. I specially liked it for its sparseness, its lack of excess wordiness. It focuses on the primary importance of family over all else.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Chinese New Year of the horse!  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a memoir of my mother’s life, is all about Chinese family values. 
An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story of her struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Here's a book for International Women’s Day: JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99), a true story of my mother’s life.  “Girls don’t go to school,” my mom was told as a child.  She became one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
A Daily Cheap Reads comment says: “The story of Flora Li’s journey represents a poignant turning point in the lives of Chinese women and their liberation. While offering a captivating tale in Flora’s voice, the author also portrays an emerging model for Asian feminine strength and power.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  Growing up in Hong Kong, she was told “girls don’t go to school.”  She became one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says, “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a memoir of my mother’s life.  It’s a story about the importance of education in Chinese culture.  
An Amazon review says, “A book about a beautiful, determined, intelligent and well-educated Chinese woman, Flora Li, who overcomes all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey across the Four Seas (on sale for $1.99 May 10 and 11) is a true story of my mother’s life.  While taking care of her, I recorded her life stories and wove them into a memoir.  It’s my way of thanking her for all that she’s done for me.  
An Amazon review says, “A book about a beautiful, determined, intelligent and well-educated Chinese woman, Flora Li, who overcomes all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

May is Asian American heritage month.  One word describes my Chinese heritage—education.  For their children’s education, Chinese parents would do anything.  My parents uprooted themselves to bring the five of us to the U.S. so we could all go to college.  You can read about it in my book JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her overcoming all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children. 
An Amazon review says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
An Amazon review says, “This is the kind of story that every descendant who loves family history would wish their grandparents and great-grandparents had left to them. I delighted in reading this beautiful story of a Chinese woman's life, full of hardships and triumph. It drew me in from the first page, and I was sorry to see it end.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a story of a Hong Kong woman, my mother.  She embodies the unique east-west identity of the people of Hong Kong, a former British colony and now Chinese territory in turmoil. 
Big Al’s Books and Pals says, “…through the story of one woman, I received keen insight into the culture of Hong Kong and China, as well as the history of both throughout most of the 1900s.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Do you have family stories told to you by your parents and grandparents?  Write them down.  It will be a most rewarding project.  You can read about my mom’s stories in JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS.  The memoir is about her struggles to get an education for herself and later for her children.

An Amazon review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s life.  It’s about her overcoming all obstacles to ensure an education and a future for her children.  
“For many who grew up in the West there is a lot to learn from this book.  It is a story about hardships, survival strategies, networks, and above all, family.”—Gloria Scott, former advisor on Women in Development, World Bank.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

A book about family: JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s courage and the importance of family in Chinese culture.  A new edition with photos is now available. 
“For many who grew up in the West there is a lot to learn from this book.  It is a story about hardships, survival strategies, networks, and above all, family.”—Gloria Scott, former advisor on Women in Development, World Bank.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories is very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($2.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey Across the Four Seas is on sale for $0.99 Feb 17-19. The book, a memoir of my mother’s life, is about the importance of family and education in Chinese culture. 
A Book A Day calls it “a polished pearl of a story…For a memoir, it carries some very strong themes throughout the book: parenting, motherhood, relationships, and education. In an odd way, it confirms western stereotypes about typical Chinese values, though it does so in such a way that underlines western short-sightedness in not understanding the value inherent in these connections and goals.”
Happy new year of the sheep.  May it be a gentle and calm year for everyone!


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS is a true story of my mother’s life.  “Girls don’t go to school,” my mom was told as a child.  She became one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
An Amazon review says, “This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey across the Four Seas is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  For the sake of her children’s education, my mother is willing to go anywhere, even across the ocean to the U.S.  
A review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a book about my mother’s life.  This book is the greatest gift between mother and daughter.  It’s a gift to me because it gives me my past.  It’s a gift to my mother because she’ll always be remembered.
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says: “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories is very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

"Girls don't go to school," my mom was told as a child in China. JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a true story of my mother's struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children. She was one of the first Chinese women to go to college.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RSS6VX2
A review says, "This is a powerful story of a determined woman who through sheer grit and determination rises from poverty and leaves her children with a solid educational foundation on which to build their lives. A must-read for people concerned with the importance of educating girls in the Third World."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Journey across the Four Seas ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  She brought us to the U.S. so we could all have a good college education.  Because of her, my siblings and I are living out the American dream.  
Book blogger As I Turn the Pages says: “Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories can be very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
Book blogger Elle-lit says, “Li tells her mother's stories in such a way that I immediately felt as comfortable in her presence as I do on the back of my father's motorcycle, listening to him tell me stories and histories of the places we visit together on our impromptu rides.  I admire Li for publishing what so many families want to do or regret not doing: record the stories of their parents or grandparents."


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children. 
Education is a high priority these days.  It's the only way we can beat robots.
“I am glad that people collect their stories and invest them in their own lives like deposits in a bank. They truly are treasure and Veronica, thru the tape-recorded words of her ailing mother, takes us on a fabulous treasure hunt.”--Robert Peter Thompson, Author of Everything Happened in Vietnam: the Year of the Rat


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a memoir about my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  She brought her five children to the U.S. so they could have a good college education.  
“Reading this, I think you learn not to take things for granted. The older generations went through a lot to get us where we are, something we often forget.”--book blogger As I Turn the Pages.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Happy Mother's Day!
Journey across the Four Seas ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to get an education for herself and later for her children.  She brought us to the U.S. so we could all have a good college education.  Because of her, my siblings and I are living out the American dream.


----------



## ZanaHart (Nov 22, 2013)

I read this book, devoured it would be a better word, as it covers times, places, and events my family was involved in. But I think anyone would enjoy it if they don't mind reading about hardship and war.


----------



## Veronica Li (Mar 15, 2011)

Recording family stories is very rewarding.  JOURNEY ACROSS THE FOUR SEAS ($0.99) is a true story of my mother’s struggle to attain an education for herself and later for her children.  
A review says, “This is an amazing book! It has depth, characters you can reach out and touch and it opens a whole world up to experience. I have rarely been so enthralled by a tale and the words are carefully crafted, polished to a sheen. It is a book I will immediately re-read in order to revisit this world so unknown to me and to hear the lovely narrative in my mind like music.”


----------

